# RIP Dougie



## blue92 (Aug 2, 2009)

About an hour ago I found my beautiful boy had passed away. I have no idea why, to my knowledge he was healthy. I'm taking him for a pm to try and find out why. He was only 5 years old. He was a little fella but he was full character and puppy dog tame. I'm seriously going to miss this little guy.


----------

